# And Mandy!



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Here's our Mandy at 3.5 years old! She was a bit high in the rear until about 6 months ago... And all of a sudden it corrected itself! I was really surprised (but pleased), since it took so long!

She's a black/tan dapple longhair (mini doxie)










Mandy was born here (Oct 18th, 2007) and is from our (infamous) Lexi.


----------



## Spaz (Sep 3, 2009)

Love the dapples! You have such beautiful dogs.


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Spaz said:


> Love the dapples! You have such beautiful dogs.


Thank you!

Ugh, I forgot Murphy! I don't feel like making another post... here he is! He's an 8 month old chocolate/tan wirehair.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Dachshunds look so funny. They look like little play-dough dogs that someone took and stretched out. Cute.


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Cliffdog said:


> Dachshunds look so funny. They look like little play-dough dogs that someone took and stretched out. Cute.


LOL! You know what's funny? I've been around doxies for 12 years, so by now if I see any other breed (except a basset or corgi, I guess) I think, "Man, look at those long legs and short body... weird!" haha! My reality is distorted!


----------



## _Trish (Jan 31, 2011)

hcdoxies said:


> LOL! You know what's funny? I've been around doxies for 12 years, so by now if I see any other breed (except a basset or corgi, I guess) I think, "Man, look at those long legs and short body... weird!" haha! My reality is distorted!


I can relate - that's how I feel about dog's that actually have a snout! Since I have four smushy faces (two Bostons and two Frenchies) it's always strange to see dogs with long noses.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------

